

Selected Papers in Anonymity - xvirk
http://freehaven.net/anonbib/

======
giech
Sorry if this is not the correct way to phrase this, but why post this again
when it was on the front page less than a week ago?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9938893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9938893)

~~~
dfc
Why did you not ask the same question when the link was posted 5 days ago?
That was the second time it was submitted by the same person in as many days.
The real question is who cares? If it gets voted to the front page it is
because people want to see it...

Selected Papers in Anonymity -- xvirk 8 hours ago 3 comments
([http://freehaven.net/anonbib/](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/))

Selected Papers in Anonymity -- ShaneWilton 6 days ago 14 comments
([http://freehaven.net/anonbib/date.html#](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/date.html#))

Selected Papers in Anonymity -- ShaneWilton 7 days ago 0 comments
([http://freehaven.net/anonbib/date.html](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/date.html))

Selected Papers in Anonymity -- sj4nz a year ago 0 comments
([http://freehaven.net/anonbib/#2014](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/#2014))

Anonbib - Selected Papers in Anonymity -- fs111 4 years ago 0 comments
([http://www.freehaven.net/anonbib/](http://www.freehaven.net/anonbib/))

Selected Papers in Anonymity [1977-2010] -- gbrindisi 5 years ago 0 comments
([http://freehaven.net/anonbib/topic.html](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/topic.html))

~~~
giech
Because it had been posted over a year ago prior to being posted a week ago.
And yes, you are right in pointing out that the same person submitted it twice
in two days, but the first time it appears that nobody saw it. IMO, this is
within the HN repost guidelines, but that's a matter of interpretation.

But I agree with you that "If it gets voted to the front page it is because
people want to see it..."

------
jacquesm
Paul Ohm's work on de-anonymization missing?

~~~
miguelrochefort
People will soon pay a lot of money to be de-anonymized.

~~~
jacquesm
I'd expect the opposite. People will make money de-anonymizing others, and
those others won't be able to reverse the process no matter what they pay.

